# Kontaktformular



## holzoepfael (10. Februar 2005)

Hi all!
Gleich vorab: Ich weiss, dass dies schon oft erwähnt wurde und dass es hier dazu ein Tutorial gibt. Doch dies habe ich durgeschaut und habe keine Erklärung für mein Problem gefunden....

Also im IE steht nur, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Weder das Echo noch das Versenden funktioniert.
Hier meine Files:
bestellung.htm:

```
<table style="width:550px;" border="0" align="center"> 
   <tr> 
     <td> 
       <h3 style="text-align:center;">Bestellung</h3> 
       <br/> 
       <div style="text-align:justify;"> 
         <form method="post" action="senden.php" name="senden"></form>
         <table> 
           <tr> 
             <td>Name / Vorname: *</td> 
             <td><input type="text" name="name" value=""> <input type="text" name="vorname" value=""></td> 
           </tr>  
             <td>Strasse / Haus-Nr.: *</td> 
             <td><input type="text" name="str" value=""> <input type="text" name="hnr" value="" size="3"></td> 
           </tr> 
           <tr> 
             <td>PLZ / Stadt: *</td> 
             <td><input type="text" name="plz" value="" size="6"> <input type="text" name="stadt" value=""></td> 
           </tr> 
           <tr> 
             <td>Telefon: </td> 
             <td><input type="text" name="telefon" value=""></td> 
           </tr> 
		              <tr> 
             <td>E-Mail: </td> 
             <td><input type="text" name="email" value=""></td> 
           </tr> 
          <tr>
           <tr> 
             <td>Referenznummer: *</td> 
             <td> 
               <textarea name="nachricht" cols="35" rows="3" onclick="textweg();">Bitte fügen sie hier die Referenznummer der fraglichen Brille ein</textarea> 
             </td> 
           </tr> 
           <tr> 
             <td colspan="2" style="text-align:center;"> <input type="submit" name="senden" value="senden"></td> 
           </tr> 
         </table> 
         * Pflichtfelder! 
       </div> 
     </td> 
   </tr> 
 </table
```
senden.php:

```
<?php 
$admin = "holzoepfael@gmail.com"; 
$subject = "Formular wurde ausgefüllt! Vielen Dank!"; 

while(list($name,$value)=each($HTTP_POST_VARS)) { 
$message.="$name: $value\n\n"; 
} 

mail($admin,$subject,$message,"From: $mail"); 

echo "Vielen Dank für das Ausfüllen des Formulares!" 

?>
```

Vielleicht muss ich noch anfügen, das ich den letzten Code in die Page eingebettet habe, aber ich denke das sollte schon gehen.....
Ansonsten habe ich absolut nichts gemacht (ausser die Files raufgeladen ^^)
Das Formular findet ihr hier
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin mich jetzt bereits 4 Stunden damit am abmühen ^^

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Firefox meldete mir eine fehlende geschweifte Klammer am Ende der Funktion "check" (und meine Augen auch, habs nachgezählt). 

Gruß
.


----------



## MonoMental (10. Februar 2005)

Wenn du den Code in die Seite eingebettet hast, warum is dann das formular noch als html? Bzw. wenn du drauf verweist, sollte das file im root auf dem Server liegen (Ich weiß, das ist ne blöde Aussage, aber manche haben das schon vergessen).

Opera hat bei mir nach betätigen des submit buttons keine Anstalten gezeigt, irgend etwas zu machen...


----------



## Coranor (10. Februar 2005)

So auf Anhieb würde ich sagen: Du öffnest das Formular und schließt es auch gleich wieder und die eigentlichen Felder kommen erst dahinter, diese müssen aber dazwischen, also zwischen <form ...> und </form>.


----------



## MonoMental (10. Februar 2005)

Coranor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So auf Anhieb würde ich sagen: Du öffnest das Formular und schließt es auch gleich wieder und die eigentlichen Felder kommen erst dahinter, diese müssen aber dazwischen, also zwischen <form ...> und </form>.



Da hat er wohl völlig recht. Das Formular wird gleich wieder geschlossen. Daran wird es sicher liegen. Das erklärt dann auch, warum Opera bei mir einfach mal garnix machen wollte.

LG

der mono


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Februar 2005)

Ups! Das sofort geschlossene Formtag ist mir garnicht aufgefallen... 

... ausserdem ist die Funktion "textweg" nicht definiert.

Gruß
.


----------



## holzoepfael (10. Februar 2005)

Ah Danke vielmals...
Also ich habe den </form> Tag an den Schluss gesetzt und jetzt läuft es wie geschmiert. Es wird versendet und das Echo kommt auch...
Was jetzt noch nicht laeuft ist die Kontrolle. Ich werde mir das nochmals anschauen, auch wegen den Klammern.....

Vielen Dank...

/e: Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht lgeich noch sagen, was ich machen muss, damit beim Absender nicht "unknown" kommt?

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## holzoepfael (10. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe den Checker so verändert:

```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 

// Formular-Checker 
function check(forms){ 
name=document.forms[0].elements[0].value; 
email=document.forms[0].elements[1].value; 

mailat=email.indexOf("@"); 
maildot=email.indexOf(".");}

if(name==""){alert("Bitte überprüfe deinen Namen!"); 
document.forms[0].elements[0].focus(); 
return(false);} 

if (email!=""){ 
if ((mailat==-1)||(maildot==-1)) 
{alert("Bitte überprüfe deine eMail-Adresse!"); 
document.forms[0].elements[1].focus(); 
return(false);}} 

// --> 
</script>
```
Aber irgendwie funktioniert es immer noch nicht...Auch wenn ihc nichts ausfülle, wird das Formular noch immer versendet....(Habe wahrscheinlich die Klamemr falsch gesetzt, aber weiss nicht genau wo...)


----------

